# Anyone familiar with New Dimension Crusher Attachments???



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

tgeb said:


> Ditto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:w00t:


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Ahhh...I see what you guys are missing now. My property is right on main street with a couple hotels on one side of me, hospital right across the street, lots of other businesses nearby, and residential neighborhood adjacent to us that has most of the wealthy people in town living there. Thats the first main problem. 

The second and probably biggest issue was that our property was rezoned as a PUD for my project when we went in for the master planning and is all residential and commercial and there is a city ordinance here that says you can only operate a crusher in an area with industrial zoning. That was what got us looking at other options in the first place. 

This showed up at a pretty good time. I'll have twelve driveways that will need fill here in a month or so that I thought I would try the material out on first. We are also bidding on a new office building in our project for a state agency that we could backfill under the basement slab and all the flatwork with it. That would use up quite a bit of the material that I have ready right now and clean up the site a lot right now. With things slowing down a little here I just may have time to spend a few hours a week crushing so we can have a decent stockpile of material. 

Anyway...I sure appreciate everyones feedback, comments, and questions. I'll hopefully have more info as I spend more time with it in the coming weeks. I'll be out there tomorrow for a few hours getting my feet wet some more.


Sam


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

If you need any retaining walls, you can build really nice ones with those slabs. Just bring a stonemason out there and turn him loose.:thumbup:


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Funny Bill!!!! I thought about doing that for a driveway....call it recycled pavers! 


Sam


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

Tom,

I can finally give you some feedback on the WWM. I found some pieces today that had some in there and it ran it through there pretty good....also the discharge was much finer pieces. I wish I had more of that!!!! 

I'm getting a little faster now that I am getting used to the thing. The biggest problem is the way I piled up pieces to crush and that there is a lot in there that is too big to run through this machine. Now I know what to look for when we are separating material. Its times like this that I'm glad to have a skeleton bucket!!!! 

I do believe I am going to be in the market for a hammer here shortly though!!!!


Sam


----------



## ausdave (Jul 11, 2008)

*Also interested in New Dimension Crusher*

Hi Sam.

I was very interested to read your experiences with this crusher. I'm located in Australia and with rising disposal costs for building waste I was looking at the New Dimension Crusher myself to both use on my loader and to hire out to a few other locals to use on theirs.

Can you answer me the following questions please as it will help me to decide whether this crusher is suitable to my needs:
1. Which model crusher was it, the 2412-D or the 3612?
2. What model machine were you operating it with?
3. You mentioned speed requirements, did the crusher work best running at high speed, low speed or somewhere in between.
4. Did the crusher require much hydraulic power to drive with your machine?
5. What was the maximum size concrete pieces you could run through the crusher and did it have difficulty crushing if most of the concrete was just below the crushers maximum size capability?
6. In the short time you owned the crusher have you had any wear or other mechanical problems?
7. Have you spoken to any other users of this crusher and what were their experiences?
8. In a paragraph or so could you describe the good and bad points of this crusher.

Apologies for so many questions but if I am going to buy a crusher like this one, I want to be sure before I have it shipped all the way across to Australia where it's pretty difficult to return if I'm not happy with it!

If you want to reply directly you can email me on [email protected]

Thanks for the write up you've given so far in this forum, look forward to your reply, regards Dave (Australia)


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

1. Which model crusher was it, the 2412-D or the 3612? I have the 3612

2. What model machine were you operating it with? I have a 2005 Bobcat S250


3. You mentioned speed requirements, did the crusher work best running at high speed, low speed or somewhere in between. I have found that running the maching somewhere between 1800-2000 rpm works best


4. Did the crusher require much hydraulic power to drive with your machine?
See answer to to #3


5. What was the maximum size concrete pieces you could run through the crusher and did it have difficulty crushing if most of the concrete was just below the crushers maximum size capability? The biggest problem is with putting too many piecs in at one time and overloading the hopper.



6. In the short time you owned the crusher have you had any wear or other mechanical problems?

No problems yet.


7. Have you spoken to any other users of this crusher and what were their experiences?

Talked to one guy before I purchased and he gave good reviews

8. In a paragraph or so could you describe the good and bad points of this crusher.

The best thing is the portability. The only down side is that it is not fast like a full size crusher would be....but that goes along with its size. Overall...I'm very happy with the purchase. 


Depending on your shipping costs....it could be worth it to buy the new smaller machine they just came out with that is much cheaper and have a jack hammer attachment to break concrete up into smaller pieces before crushing???

Good luck.


----------

